# UKW - Sharpening Bonanza Get Together



## Dodge (4 Feb 2013)

UKW Sharpening Event

This will be held on 11th May 2013 and will be kindly hosted by Chris Smith at his premises in Wantage Oxfordshire from 10am til 3pm (Full address will be provided nearer the date of the event) and the individuals listed below have kindly offered to come along and demonstrate their favoured method of sharpening to enable those attending to decide what method may suit their own personal requirements best.

It is intended that this will be a social occasion, a chance for us to get together, to chat have some fun, a bit of banter and also learn from our counterparts - It will not be a formal seminar type of event.

As the title suggests the purpose of the get together is to concentrate on sharpening of Plane blades and chisels both By hand and powered means.

So far the demonstrators who have committed their time to help and make this a success are :-


Matthew Platt – Scary Sharp 
Steve Allford – Worksharp 3000
John-Henry Bigley – Japanese Water Stones
Paul Chapman – Toothed Blades and Scraper Planes
Chris Smith – Oil Stones and Strops
Peter Sefton - Tormek
Andy King - Freehand use of Diamond Stones 

My thanks in advance to these individuals for offering to do this =D> =D> =D> 

I'm still looking for someone to come along with their Diamond Stones, Ceramic Stones though so if you can help please PM me

Due to size restrictions the event will be strictly limited to a maximum of 40 plus those attending to demonstrate and this will be on a first come first served basis – If you wish to attend please leave a post below requesting a a place.

This thread will be solely for this purpose of requesting a place and not a general discussion thread - posts not specifically requesting a place will be deleted without notice to make it easier to keep track of those wishing to attend.

The event will be free to those attending and is open to UKW forum members only in view of the limitation in numbers – Sorry but no friends or family.

There is a café and toilet facilities on site and ample car parking 

I am hoping that this is a really successful event and the start of many, plans are already afoot for one in the summer too.

Any queries please PM me

Dodge


----------



## AndyT (4 Feb 2013)

Yes please! 

I think it's a splendid idea and am very grateful to the organisers. I could offer a lift to anyone else wanting to come from the Bristol area.


----------



## johngraves (4 Feb 2013)

Superb idea. Put my name down. Yes plz. Ideal opportunity for me to learn how to sharpen tools properly.


John


----------



## Harbo (4 Feb 2013)

Yes please

Rod


----------



## SurreyHills (4 Feb 2013)

Great - put my down to come.


----------



## Mike-W (4 Feb 2013)

Just over the hills for me, yes please,

BW
Mike


----------



## Kalimna (4 Feb 2013)

If there is anyone else from Scotland who is interested in sharing fuel/driving costs, then I would like a place too.

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## bobscarle (4 Feb 2013)

Yes please, from me. Coming down from Redditch if anybody needs a lift or just wants to share.


----------



## LeeElms (4 Feb 2013)

Yes please.

Happy to offer a lift to anyone in the vicinity of Bracknell (Berkshire).


----------



## Waka (5 Feb 2013)

Love to attend, please sign me up.

Coming from Weymouth, so anyone enroute wanting a lift then please let me know.


----------



## paulm (5 Feb 2013)

Just noticed this, sounds like fun, yes please 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## mickthetree (5 Feb 2013)

Yes please!
Paul


----------



## Fromey (5 Feb 2013)

Yes please.

Alex


----------



## jimmyhenson (5 Feb 2013)

Bit far for me I'm afraid, will there be any videos taken of the different methods?


----------



## Jacob (5 Feb 2013)

Dodge":3h0y4av7 said:


> ......
> I'm still looking for someone to come along with their Diamond Stones, C.....


I'll bring 3 diamond plates . Still use them for convex bevels though, as demo'd by Paul Sellers here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvTcReENk9g


----------



## liamscanlan (5 Feb 2013)

Yes please put me down for this!
Coming from Poole

Liam


----------



## beech1948 (5 Feb 2013)

Yes please.

Coming from Crowthorne, central Berkshire so if anyone wants a lift from Reading onwards just send a PM.

Al


----------



## whiskywill (5 Feb 2013)

Yes please. I'll be there.

Morfa, if you want a lift, I'm only 8 miles from Bridgend.


----------



## Dodge (5 Feb 2013)

Jacob":3qizc50z said:


> Dodge":3qizc50z said:
> 
> 
> > ......
> ...



Thanks Jacob - very good of you


----------



## JonnyD (5 Feb 2013)

Yes count me in. I assume there is a decent pub and curry house in the area  

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Dave D (5 Feb 2013)

Yes Please.
I can offer lifts from around Bath.


----------



## soulboy (5 Feb 2013)

please put me down for one. chris


----------



## Richard T (5 Feb 2013)

Two please.

(Emma)


----------



## riclepp (6 Feb 2013)

Count me in.

Comming from North Essex if any one needs a lift (fuel share woot)


----------



## avengerwrc (7 Feb 2013)

Yes, please. Include me in.

COLIN.


----------



## morfa (7 Feb 2013)

whiskywill":1i35oqs3 said:


> Yes please. I'll be there.
> 
> Morfa, if you want a lift, I'm only 8 miles from Bridgend.



Sadly, I'm running a ultra-marathon on the 11th of May. So won't be able to make it. Thanks for the offer of a lift tho, much appreciated.


----------



## SteveB43 (7 Feb 2013)

One place for me please, 
Thanks for organising!


----------



## RogerS (7 Feb 2013)

Count me in, please.


----------



## woodwoodjohn (7 Feb 2013)

im in for some sharpenin


----------



## Dodge (7 Feb 2013)

26 so far plus the demonstrators - 14 places left!


----------



## Nick Gibbs (8 Feb 2013)

This looks great, and is only down the road from us. Can we publicise it in British Woodworking, and come along for the day?

Nick


----------



## [email protected] (8 Feb 2013)

I believe my sharpening method to be the best! DMT diamond stones finishing on 15000 grit diamond paste.

Willing to be proven wrong. Could be a great day. Will bring my stones and secret techniques! Not sure my demo skills are any good but happy to share what I use. 

Does it make sense to bring a selection of steels. 

Cheers 

Will


----------



## Dodge (8 Feb 2013)

Nick Gibbs":3kb52l2k said:


> This looks great, and is only down the road from us. Can we publicise it in British Woodworking, and come along for the day?
> 
> Nick



Nick this event is strictly only open to UKW members who register in advance due to the restriction in places available to to space limitations - It would therefore be inadviseable to advertise the event in your publication as individuals will be turned away if they are not members or have pre-registered on this thread.


----------



## Dodge (8 Feb 2013)

[email protected]":18tywz5f said:


> I believe my sharpening method to be the best! DMT diamond stones finishing on 15000 grit diamond paste.
> 
> Willing to be proven wrong. Could be a great day. Will bring my stones and secret techniques! Not sure my demo skills are any good but happy to share what I use.
> 
> ...



Cheers Will- Bring them alone

Rog


----------



## Nick Gibbs (8 Feb 2013)

How does one register? Sounds like a good day, and it would be good to promote what's going on.

Nick


----------



## Dodge (8 Feb 2013)

Hi Nick,

Have put you down for a place

Roger


----------



## andys wood shed (9 Feb 2013)

Can you please reserve a place for me too


----------



## Dodge (9 Feb 2013)

Andy King has also kindly confirmed that he will come along on the day to demonstrate his favoured technique!

Thanks Andy =D>


----------



## WellsWood (9 Feb 2013)

Is there a place left for me Dodge please?


----------



## Dodge (9 Feb 2013)

So far there are 40 places committed of the 40 available - No spaces left.

Places are confirmed for:-

AndyT
Johngraves
Harbo
SurreyHills
Mike-W
Kalimna
Bobscarle
LeeElms
Waka
PaulM
Mickthetree
Fromey
Liamscanlon
Beech1948
Whiskeywill
JonnyD
DaveD
Soulboy
Richard T & Emma
Riclepp
AvengerWRC
SteveB43
RogerS
WoodWoodJohn
Nick Gibbs
[email protected]
AndysWoodShed
WellsWood
Bale
Cansdale
Ben2
Random Orbital Bob
Houtslager
Tiny Tim Wilkins
Webby
Andy W
Bonzo
Adidat
Sammo

I will update this list accordingly as more people request spaces.


----------



## Bale (11 Feb 2013)

I would very much like to come along to this, if you have a place left. I'd be driving up from Southampton; happy to give anyone a lift from here (and back, if they behave themselves).

Pete


----------



## Dodge (11 Feb 2013)

Bale":j5lo4l6x said:


> I would very much like to come along to this, if you have a place left. I'd be driving up from Southampton; happy to give anyone a lift from here (and back, if they behave themselves).
> 
> Pete



Added to the list Pete

10 Places left


----------



## Peter Sefton (11 Feb 2013)

Sounds like its all coming together


----------



## cansdale (11 Feb 2013)

Yes Please, look forward to it. Cansdale


----------



## ben2 (11 Feb 2013)

Hi

Please could you put me down too.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Dodge (12 Feb 2013)

Dodge":3j5vbe5c said:


> So far there are 32 places committed of the 40 available - so 8 more to go.
> 
> Places are confirmed for:-
> 
> ...





Cansdale & Ben2 added to the list - Only 8 places left now!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (16 Feb 2013)

I would also like to reserve a place please

regards

Rob


----------



## houtslager (16 Feb 2013)

me too

Karl


----------



## Dodge (16 Feb 2013)

Dodge":3nuvygip said:


> So far there are 34 places committed of the 40 available - so 6 more to go.
> 
> Places are confirmed for:-
> 
> ...



Karl and Rob added to the list - 6 places left


----------



## tinytim1458 (16 Feb 2013)

Could you please put my name down as someone who would like the opportunity to attend as I have great confusion when it comes to sharpening anything.
Thanks Tim


----------



## Dodge (17 Feb 2013)

Dodge":20qbs0si said:


> So far there are 35 places committed of the 40 available - so 5 more to go.
> 
> Places are confirmed for:-
> 
> ...



Tiny Tim added


----------



## Dodge (18 Feb 2013)

Just to let you know that Jacob of this parish will no longer be attending this event to demonstrate his favoured round bevel sharpening technique.


----------



## andyw (18 Feb 2013)

Me too please.


----------



## Fromey (18 Feb 2013)

Dodge":3ir8nwqn said:


> Just to let you know that Jacob of this parish will no longer be attending this event to demonstrate his favoured round bevel sharpening technique.



Oh well, his loss.


----------



## promhandicam (18 Feb 2013)

Dodge":2q7m5wdd said:


> Just to let you know that Jacob of this parish will no longer be attending this event to demonstrate his favoured round bevel sharpening technique.


That's a great shame as although I'm offering to come to demonstrate my primary reason was to get tips on freehand techniques. I assume you've tried to persuade Jacob to reconsider?

Steve


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Feb 2013)

promhandicam":2t4jyh56 said:


> my primary reason was to get tips on freehand techniques.



I believe Andy King will be demonstrating free-hand honing and he's very good and fast.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## promhandicam (18 Feb 2013)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Harbo (18 Feb 2013)

That's a shame I was looking forward to seeing these rounded bevels?
Does anybody else produce them - intentionally that is?

Rod


----------



## Webby (18 Feb 2013)

can you put me in if there are any spaces left thanks


----------



## Dodge (18 Feb 2013)

Dodge":3mkwbhsl said:


> So far there are 37 places committed of the 40 available - so 3 more to go.
> 
> Places are confirmed for:-
> 
> ...



Andy W and Webby added to the list - Only 3 places left

Its now looking like this will be a really successful event ccasion5: ccasion5:


----------



## bonzo (18 Feb 2013)

Hi, I'd like to come along please if there's still space. Happy to lift share with anyone in my neck of the woods (Eastleigh/Southampton area) Cheers!


----------



## adidat (18 Feb 2013)

Yes please roger

adidat


----------



## Dodge (18 Feb 2013)

Dodge":b825gmoq said:


> So far there are 39 places committed of the 40 available - so 1 more to go.
> 
> Places are confirmed for:-
> 
> ...



Bonzo and Adidat added to the list - that leaves just one place!


----------



## sammo (21 Feb 2013)

Hi put me down for the last place...

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Dodge (21 Feb 2013)

Dodge":1pmxm8e3 said:


> So far there are 40 places committed of the 40 available - No spaces left.
> 
> Places are confirmed for:-
> 
> ...



That is all 40 places filled now but possible that some may not be able to make it so will start a short list on a first come basis if anyone drops out - PM me if you want to be on the short list.

Really pleased to see that there is the support for this event and with the planning and management of the event well under way it looks like it is going to be a really good one!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (22 Feb 2013)

:shock:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Feb 2013)

Did you actually read Dodge's post?


----------



## Dodge (22 Feb 2013)

ALL 40 PLACES FOR THIS EVENT ARE NOW FILLED

If anyone who is not on the list confirming their place would like to come please pm me and I will keep a short list so if anyone who has a confirmed place subsequently advises me that they cannot attend then I can offer those on the short list a place accordingly.

Hope this is clear


----------



## johngraves (22 Feb 2013)

thanks for your work on this one Roger


John


----------



## Dodge (22 Feb 2013)

Thank you John, appreciated


----------



## Waka (24 Feb 2013)

Really looking forward to this event, hopefully I can learn how to sharpen my chisels properly.

Well done for organising Dodge.


----------



## Dodge (24 Feb 2013)

Waka":1wrg4kzy said:


> Really looking forward to this event, hopefully I can learn how to sharpen my chisels properly.
> 
> Well done for organising Dodge.



Thanks Waka - much appreciated


----------



## Togalosh (16 Mar 2013)

Dodge":2tylmrsc said:


> ALL 40 PLACES FOR THIS EVENT ARE NOW FILLED
> 
> If anyone who is not on the list confirming their place would like to come please pm me and I will keep a short list so if anyone who has a confirmed place subsequently advises me that they cannot attend then I can offer those on the short list a place accordingly.
> 
> Hope this is clear




#-o 

PM to be sent (& fingers crossed)


----------



## Dodge (16 Mar 2013)

PM received Togalosh - you are on the reserve list


----------



## Steve_B (2 Apr 2013)

Hi
Can I book a spot on the reserve list please?
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## Dodge (3 Apr 2013)

Steve_B":182xke4w said:


> Hi
> Can I book a spot on the reserve list please?
> Many thanks
> Steve



Yes Steve - Of course.


----------



## Steve_B (4 Apr 2013)

Great, thanks!


----------



## RogerS (5 Apr 2013)

Unfortunately family commitments means I won't now be able to go  

and so thought I'd let some lucky person on the waiting list know ASAP.


----------



## Dodge (6 Apr 2013)

Thats fine Roger, thanks for letting me know

Steve_B you have a PM


----------



## bobscarle (9 Apr 2013)

I was so much looking forward to this event, but it looks like I am going to have to pull out due to a double booking. Very sorry, but at least it will give somebody else a chance.

Bob


----------



## Dodge (9 Apr 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Bob

Rog


----------



## johngraves (18 Apr 2013)

Hi Roger,
Are there any other people on the waiting list as I'm snowed under visiting elderly parents in hospitals around the country at the moment and I don't want to let you down at the last minute and so would prefer someone else to have my place?
John


----------



## Dodge (18 Apr 2013)

Hi John, no there isn't at the moment - so dont worry


----------



## Dodge (22 Apr 2013)

Hi All,

Well it isnt that long now til the sharpening event and I have just PM'd all those who have requested places with specific details of time, location etc.

If you believe you should have a place and I havnt sent you a pm please contact me - its probably my mistake!!!

Looking forward to meeting you all shortly!!

Rog


----------



## adidat (22 Apr 2013)

pm sent mate!

chris


----------



## Dodge (22 Apr 2013)

As mentioned in my PM JHWBigley had to withdraw from demonstrating Japanese Water Stones at the event but please put your hand together for Mr Fisher Dodd (AkA Adidat) of this Parish who has stepped forward and offered to demonstrate Japanese Stones in his place.

=D> =D> =D> Well done that man!!!


----------



## jhwbigley (22 Apr 2013)

Dodge":2rnkdtjl said:


> As mentioned in my PM JHWBigley had to withdraw from demonstrating Japanese Water Stones at the event but please put your hand together for Mr Fisher Dodd (AkA Adidat) of this Parish who has stepped forward and offered to demonstrate Japanese Stones in his place.
> 
> =D> =D> =D> Well done that man!!!



Thank you Adidat! =D> 

I am very sorry for being unable to attend, but very glad that there was someone willing to take my place. 

Thanks again Adidat

JH


----------



## adidat (22 Apr 2013)

oh please stop, i wont fit my head through the door!   :lol: :lol: 

adidat


----------



## Chrispy (22 Apr 2013)

Oh yes it will, it's a Very big door! and thank you every one who has made arrangements to come, it should hopefully be a good day out.


----------



## beech1948 (22 Apr 2013)

Dodge,

Please give my place to the next on the list as I must pass up the opportunity for family responsibilities.

Have a great day.

Al


----------



## Dodge (23 Apr 2013)

Ok Alan - Thanks for letting me know

One Space now available!


----------



## whiskywill (23 Apr 2013)

Two available now. 

Unfortunately your p.m. received this morning flagged up a clash for me. A decree has been issued that I must attend my mother-in-law's 60th birthday lunch on that day on pain of death or worse. Actually, we get on OK and she's younger than I am.

Apologies for any inconvenience. 

p.s Can you repeat the event next year or will everybody except me then know everything there is to know about sharpening?


----------



## Dodge (25 Apr 2013)

Ok folks, a few people have dropped out of this event over the last few days so there are some places available if anyone else wishes to attend!!

PM me if you would like a place!

Rog


----------



## Chrispy (25 Apr 2013)

Roger, :idea: 
Could I suggest that if people attending have any work that they have made, I.E. for the box competition or turning challenge or anything else for that matter, that they would like to bring along to show off for the day I could make space for a small adhock exhibition.
What do you think? is it do-able? if we did this, it would help if people could let me know how much space they would need etc.


----------



## AndyT (25 Apr 2013)

Chrispy":akow3qwu said:


> Roger, :idea:
> Could I suggest that if people attending have any work that they have made, I.E. for the box competition or turning challenge or anything else for that matter, that they would like to bring along to show off for the day I could make space for a small adhock exhibition.
> What do you think? is it do-able? if we did this, it would help if people could let me know how much space they would need etc.



That's a nice idea Chris: would you have space for a mad chair that wants to be a set of steps?


----------



## Dodge (25 Apr 2013)

Excellent idea Chris, if anyone would like to bring an item please post a photo on here in order that Chris and I know how much space is needed - Reckon I should be able to bring a mahogany longcase!!


----------



## Chrispy (25 Apr 2013)

I've got the space if you have the TIME.


----------



## Chrispy (25 Apr 2013)

So then:- one chair mad or otherwise,
one clock, 
any more?


----------



## riclepp (26 Apr 2013)

Question ???? why is it when someone puts on an event and lots rush to get there name down and nearer the time of the event, loads drop out? We all have diarys that we put things in, how about checking them first before making the commitment, especially if it is a weekend!

Just my thought


----------



## Dodge (2 May 2013)

With the event just round the corner - well next weekend to be precise (Saturday 11th May) I have unfortunately had a few individuals drop out for various reasons so there are now a few spare places available.

If you would like a place for the sharpening event please pm me.

Lets hope that we don't have many more drop out!!!


----------



## Graham Orm (2 May 2013)

Dodge":1oeb3k8b said:


> With the event just round the corner - well next weekend to be precise (Saturday 11th May) I have unfortunately had a few individuals drop out for various reasons so there are now a few spare places available.
> 
> If you would like a place for the sharpening event please pm me.
> 
> Lets hope that we don't have many more drop out!!!



Bearing in mind the way the current flattening thread has gone, might be a good idea to stock up on plasters and bandages! :lol:


----------



## Chrispy (4 May 2013)

One week to go update!

As some people will be travelling quite a distance to attend this event I thought I would say there is a small cafe a few yards from my workshop where you can get breakfast/lunch. but on a Saturday morning he can be quite busy with regulars from the local firms but you can book food in advance either when you arrive or better still give him a few days notice as 40+ bacon rolls without warning and some one will go hungry. #-o 
So if you Know that you will be over come to temptation by the smell of frying bacon could you let me know I can e-mail a copy of his menu and you can pre book your snack/meal. :idea: 

Tea coffee and biscuits will be on hand all day in the workshop anyway. :wink:


----------



## tinytim1458 (5 May 2013)

Sorry to put this so late guys but anyone going to the sharpening bonanza south of M5 junction 13 could anyone of you great guys give me a lift as my lift who usually takes me anyway (the wife) had let me down and said she can no longer do it so if anyone can give me a lift I would be very grateful and of course share the petrol costs.
The only thing is you might need a little room for my small wheel chair but it comes apart quite easily and does not take up to much room.
If anyone can help please message or pm me or email me at [email protected] as I really do not want to miss this for anything.
Thanks Tim


----------



## Graham Orm (5 May 2013)

Chrispy":21xn36nv said:


> One week to go update!
> 
> As some people will be travelling quite a distance to attend this event I thought I would say there is a small cafe a few yards from my workshop where you can get breakfast/lunch. but on a Saturday morning he can be quite busy with regulars from the local firms but you can book food in advance either when you arrive or better still give him a few days notice as 40+ bacon rolls without warning and some one will go hungry. #-o
> So if you Know that you will be over come to temptation by the smell of frying bacon could you let me know I can e-mail a copy of his menu and you can pre book your snack/meal. :idea:
> ...



I might take the trip now, you didn't say free biscuits!!!!..... Seriously, will you be taking pics or a vid for the forum to see?....please


----------



## Dodge (6 May 2013)

After several people dropping out over the last few days we now have 11 spaces available for the event next Saturday - I must admit I am rather disappointed by the number who have pulled out as we obviously want the event to be a success and worthwhile.

If there are any members out there who would like to come along and make up the shortfall in numbers please PM me ASAP

Roger


----------



## paulm (6 May 2013)

Looking forwards to it guys  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## sammo (6 May 2013)

Well I am still coming. ....


----------



## beech1948 (6 May 2013)

riclepp,

As one who pulled out despite having this firmly in my diary and time set aside I did so because my wife has to attend, at short notice, a hospital cancer dept check up that day. I hope this is sufficient reason for you.

Al


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (7 May 2013)

Guys.....lets not second guess the reasons people change their plans eh??

I think that last poster has adequately illustrated that there are many legitimate reasons why plans change at short notice.

In the exhibition business, organisers always plan on a proportion of fallout, its just life. Perhaps the old adage engage brain before .......is relevant here.

To beech1948, I hope all goes well for you and your family


----------



## SteveB43 (7 May 2013)

Well I'm still coming along too...
Less of a queue for the bacon sarnies? When does the caff shut?
Cheers!


----------



## Chrispy (7 May 2013)

SteveB43":35zblod7 said:


> Less of a queue for the bacon sarnies? When does the caff shut?
> Cheers!



Steve I have a photo of the cafe menu but cos it has the guy's phone number and e-mail address on it for orders I don't feel it's right to post it on a public forum, but if you PM me your e-mail address I can send it on to you and any one else that's coming!

It is a very small cafe so Please pre order if you can he normally closes at 12.30 but he will stay open longer if he knows it will be worth while.

And don't forget to bring a mug for tea/coffee.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 May 2013)

One of the penalties for living out in the sticks is that things like this are always too far away (500 mile round trip). This must apply to many of us, otherwise it would be packed out.


----------



## riclepp (7 May 2013)

beech1948 said:


> riclepp,
> 
> As one who pulled out despite having this firmly in my diary and time set aside I did so because my wife has to attend, at short notice, a hospital cancer dept check up that day. I hope this is sufficient reason for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fromey (7 May 2013)

phil.p":3dmkk4cy said:


> One of the penalties for living out in the sticks is that things like this are always too far away (500 mile round trip). This must apply to many of us, otherwise it would be packed out.



As an Australian, I would consider that a normal weekend picnic! :roll:


----------



## SteveB43 (7 May 2013)

Hi Chrispy
PM sent


----------



## riclepp (8 May 2013)

PM sent Crispy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 May 2013)

Fromey":wqrsq7y0 said:


> phil.p":wqrsq7y0 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the penalties for living out in the sticks is that things like this are always too far away (500 mile round trip). This must apply to many of us, otherwise it would be packed out.
> ...


 
 I don't mind the drive - I do mind the £140 in petrol!


----------



## Peter Sefton (9 May 2013)

Looking forward to catching up on Saturday
Cheers Peter


----------



## Dodge (9 May 2013)

Same here Peter - see you Saturday


----------



## Fromey (10 May 2013)

As luck would have it, I'm full of a cold and feel like shyte, but still determined to attend tomorrow. See you all soon.


----------



## Mike-W (11 May 2013)

Well…. Thanks Dodge for all your hard work in organizing the Sharpening Bonanza and thanks to Chris Smith’s hospitality at Wantage. (ideal location for me as its about 25 miles from my home as the crow would fly).
I picked up so much in the time I was there particularly from Matthew and Peter, I’ve read much of the Scary sharp system but never seen it ‘In the flesh’. It was a fantastic opportunity to talk about other members approach on sharpening and woodworking techniques. 
Sorry for rushing off at 1:30 and not bidding a proper farewell to you all (I was due home at 2pm to help with our village market). Hopefully meet some of you again at the next event! 

Mike


----------



## bonzo (11 May 2013)

Thanks again to Dodge, Chris and all the demonstrators today for your time and hospitality. Really enjoyed meeting you all and learning some new methods! Hope there'll be more of these opportunities to meet up in the future. 

Cheers!


----------



## Harbo (11 May 2013)

Yes a great day - thanks to Dodge, Chris, the Demonstrators and whoever brought those lovely biscuits?


Rod


----------



## Dave D (11 May 2013)

Many Thanks to all those who organised and demonstrated, and to the participants for some fascinating conversations.

My test of an event like this is "Will I be doing anything different when I get back to the workshop?"
Well the answer is yes.
I will still be using abrasive papers on glass but using better papers with the correct abrasive
and what is more I will understand why.
I will also be choosing the steel type of any new tools much more carefully.

Thanks again for a Grand Day Out.


----------



## Richard T (11 May 2013)

Thanks to everyone involved for a wonderful day. Lots of stuff to talk about, not just sharpening.
We've only just got back having been stuck in traffic for yonks. 

Cracking venue, cracking biscuits. 

Again! Again!


----------



## riclepp (11 May 2013)

Just arrived home. I would like to extend my sincere thanks to Dodge for organising the event, Chris for allowing the event to be held in his workshop and to all the demonstrators who gave their time. For me it was a boon, revisited the Tomek skills from Peter (Many thanks Peter and it was great to see you again), Matthew for for brining my goddies down and for demonstarting his wares, Andy King for demonstarting his free hand lapping, and Adalait (apologies if spelt wrong) for demonstrating the waterstones. Richard T for brining down his Planes (man, I am simply impressed by the workmanship and patience). These are the ones I watched, but there were several others, whom I did not get to chat to, but thank you for the time. It was also very nice to put faces to names and chat. So in my view it was a cracking day and am looking forward to the next one.

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## woodwoodjohn (11 May 2013)

just to say thank you to organisers of the sharpening day I found it very interesting and picked up some useful tips


----------



## paulm (11 May 2013)

Yes, a great day and thanks to Dodge, Chris and the demonstrators for putting in all the effort that made it a great event, much appreciated =D> 

Good also to meet up again with friends and to chat to others that I hadn't met before  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Fromey (11 May 2013)

I'll chime in also with my appreciation of the event and the organisers. I picked up some really good tips, but mainly it helped to assure me I wasn't doing too much wrong in the first place (except the exceptional camber on my BU blade  ) Some good gen on what's coming up for WH and I really appreciated Roger's supply of wood blanks with proceeds going to charity. A great opportunity for me to get some interesting woods to experiment on. Thanks again.


----------



## AndyT (11 May 2013)

+1 to all of the above! It was a really good chance to meet some familiar friends and some new ones too. Living proof of how this forum can be so informative and supportive. 
Thanks again to Dodge and Chris for organising it and being so hospitable and to everyone who came along to make it a success.


----------



## liamscanlan (11 May 2013)

I can do no better than echo earlier comments.
May I also add my thanks to Roger for organising the day, to Chris for hosting and to all the demonstrators and all of the attendees for making it all so successful.
I look forward to the next gathering!
Liam


----------



## Dodge (11 May 2013)

Thanks guys for your comments of appreciation - Very much appreciated.

I myself must extend my personal thanks to Chris (Chrispy) not only for the use of his venue today but for putting me up last night and being the perfect hoste with his wife Wendy.

The event would not have happened without our team of demonstrators and again my thanks go to, Peter Sefton, Andy King, Matthew Platt, Richard Arnold, Chris Fisher-Dodd & Steve Alford - =D> =D> =D> =D> 

All in all a great day and glad you all appreciated and enjoyed it - I took a shed load of photos and will download them tomorrow and get some posted on here accordingly

Rog


----------



## promhandicam (11 May 2013)

Sorry I had to dip out early but I've got a tight deadline to meet on the job I'm currently working on as I'm going in to hospital on Thursday for an op. My thanks to Roger and Chris and also to the often maligned Rutlands for sending me some spare abrasives for the demo.

Steve.


----------



## mickthetree (12 May 2013)

A huge thank you to Dodge for organising such a great event. It was really good to meet some more forum members and put faces to names.

Another huge thank you to chris for hosting the event and demonstrating his oil stones. I'm determined to give mine another go now, and I have never managed to get a really sharp cabinet scraper. Thank you for taking the time to show me how you do this and letting me have a go. 

Thanks also to Matthew, Peter, Andy and the other Chris for their very informative demonstrations. It really put in context for me what sharp means to each person and when sharp is sharp enough for the task in hand.

I really hope we can do similar events in the future. 

Richard T I hadn't realised you were there, must have missed your name badge or I would have thanked your or my fantastic hold fasts!

Thank you all again.


----------



## Dodge (12 May 2013)

Well here are a few photos from the day!!


----------



## Dodge (12 May 2013)

And a few more


----------



## Peter Sefton (12 May 2013)

I would just like to add my thanks to Roger for organizing the day and a big thank you to Chris for giving up his Saturday to let us all loose in his great workshop, with some classic machines and presses I only wish I had chance to look and chat about the set up in more detail.
It was good to see some old friends and put faces to names (never my strong point) I am sure this will be reinforced by the photos of the day.
I hope that the overriding outcome of the day was that all the sharpening methods and abrasives work - they are just different! Looking forward to the next event and subject
PS I must also thank who ever bought me the bacon roll (Roger I think)as I forgot to put my hand in my pocket
Cheers Peter


----------



## richarnold (12 May 2013)

Just wanted to say thank you for a very peaceful and friendly day. I just wish I could have had more time to speak to everyone.
A big thank you to Roger for organizing the event, and Chris for being such an excellent host. By the way is the workshop always that tidy, or did you have to spend days clearing up. I know I would have to if it was my workshop!!!.

Richard


----------



## Bale (12 May 2013)

What a grand day out! I can't really do more than echo what's already been said: huge thanks to Roger for organising and to Chris for hosting. Thanks also to those who provided the demonstrations and who were open, friendly and patient to a man, and it was good to meet and put faces to other forum members. A thoroughly good-natured exercise which was considerably more interesting than it may have sounded.

Cheers!

Pete


----------



## LeeElms (12 May 2013)

Nothing to add, except my thanks to Roger, Chris and all those demonstrating.


----------



## Chrispy (12 May 2013)

Thank you to everyone who came, it was really good to see and talk to so many interesting people, I hope we can do this again some time.
Thank you Roger for the idea and organization. and for any one who has not met him yet he's a really nice guy.

PS, no my workshop is never that tidy!


----------



## Dodge (12 May 2013)

Chrispy":2il6ul3j said:


> Thank you Roger for the idea and organization. and for any one who has not met him yet he's a really nice guy.


----------



## ben2 (12 May 2013)

Hi

Just wanted to say thanks to Roger for organising the event, Chris for letting us decend on his workshop and all the demonstrators.

No more excuses for blunt tools!

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## [email protected] (13 May 2013)

Thank you to all for making this event happen.

Great to meet and chat, very informative. 

More than welcome to use my workshop in the west midlands if a venue is needed in the future. Might not be quite as clean and organized though! 

Thanks 

Will

www.williamself.co.uk


----------



## SteveB43 (13 May 2013)

Just wanted to say my own Big Thanks to Dodge for organising and Chrispy for hosting... =D> =D> 
Really appreciated the time the demonstrators gave to make the event the success it was.
Also thanks Adidat (Chris) for taking the time on the waterstones to give me an example sharp chisel to work toward with my own stones, and thanks to Richard T & Emma for the files advice, 
Did someone say Saw Sharpening next time round....  

The day was a good incentive to now go tackle the backlog of plow plane blades lucking at the back of the workshop..


Cheers All,


----------



## adidat (13 May 2013)

Chrispy":4qr900q8 said:


> Thank you Roger for the idea and organization. and for any one who has not met him yet he's a really nice guy.




i would probably let him marry my mother!

:lol: :lol: 

adidat


----------



## adidat (13 May 2013)

SteveB43":1i2l3c3i said:


> Just wanted to say my own Big Thanks to Dodge for organising and Chrispy for hosting... =D> =D>
> Really appreciated the time the demonstrators gave to make the event the success it was.
> Also thanks Adidat (Chris) for taking the time on the waterstones to give me an example sharp chisel to work toward with my own stones, and thanks to Richard T & Emma for the files advice,
> Did someone say Saw Sharpening next time round....
> ...



no problem Steve, like i said on the day whilst we can all talk about what sharp really is but there is no way fully understand without seeing and feeling the end product!

now where did i put that flattening stone! :-k 

thanks to Chris for letting us use that fantastic space of his! and all other demonstrators present. I had some great conversations and I was pleased to be able to personally thank Mr. Arnold for my fantastic not so secret, secret Santa gift! And RichardT was there with some of his planes, so glad to learn that I am not the only expert when it comes to starting something and not finishing it! :lol: :lol: 

adidat


----------



## Nick Gibbs (13 May 2013)

Thanks from here too. I learnt a very neat trick from Richard Arnold, and will be trying it out soon, using a hollow bevel on chisel and plane irons so that you don't need a honing guide on a waterstone.

Thanks to everyone, particularly Dodge and Chris. I hope Andy King got to see the Cup Final!

Nick


----------



## sammo (15 May 2013)

Just to add my bit - Great day well worth the trip from South London


----------



## Mrs T (15 May 2013)

Just wanted to add my thanks for a great day. It was lovely to meet you all.

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helvetica (16 May 2013)

Dave D":exwy2awk said:


> My test of an event like this is "Will I be doing anything different when I get back to the workshop?"
> Well the answer is yes.
> I will still be using abrasive papers on glass but using better papers with the correct abrasive
> and what is more I will understand why.



Any chance you could expand on this for those of us who couldn't Make it? I'd love to benefit from the knowledge!


----------



## Harbo (16 May 2013)

Have a look at Matthew's videos on SS on the Workshop Heaven site.

In the absence of the rounded bevel guru, Matthew demonstrated the technique - which although it gives a reasonable edge, the dipping action removes metal from the back which is a complete waste of effort and material.
The SS method using the 3M sheets was very quick, gave incredible results and for the majority of sharpenings, removed only metal from the tip.

Rod


----------



## Jacob (16 May 2013)

Harbo":xhj3m146 said:


> Have a look at Matthew's videos on SS on the Workshop Heaven site.
> 
> In the absence of the rounded bevel guru, Matthew demonstrated the technique - which although it gives a reasonable edge, the dipping action removes metal from the back which is a complete waste of effort and material.
> The SS method using the 3M sheets was very quick, gave incredible results and for the majority of sharpenings, removed only metal from the tip.
> ...


You mean he's got it? By jove - which video? (I can't be bothered to watch them all). 
Of course you have to remove metal from the back. If you only remove metal from the tip eventually the bevel gets steeper and steeper and you end up with the dreaded rounded _over_ bevel :shock: :shock: :shock:

I didn't notice any oil stones on his site. Not much fun selling them of course as you can only sell one (or two) per person as they last for life. A man who buys an oil stone won't be back for very long time. :roll:


----------



## G S Haydon (16 May 2013)

Looks like a great day all. FWIW I have been using an oil stone of late and I think it's ok. I did give the P Sellers 3 Diamond Plate thing a go but it didn't really sit quite right with me.
I went for the oil stone after refering to old "joinery" books which obviously mentioned oil stones and this sits nicely with my recreational wood working (old school and simple). It would of been sweet to contrast the oil stone with the methods you guys did.


----------

